# Litchfield build F1 boss special GTR



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Quick heads up for those that are interested; The 700bhp Nissan GTR we have built for the boss of the Renault F1 team will be featured in the next issue of Evo magazine which I think goes out to subscribers today 

Here are some quick pictures of the car during the photoshoot:

































We’re really proud of the finished car and the new owner loves it  It drives like standard and yet is outrageously quick. We have upgraded each part of the car with new body kit, engine parts, brakes and suspension.

We have also updated our website with more information on our performance stages. We'll add more detailed information early next week. We have also stuck a quick teaser video up of the new adjustable boost feature from ECUTEK. They have a range of cool GTR ECU options that will be added into the software in the next few weeks including features like this user controlable boost and map switching 

Regards

Iain


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I thought porn wasn't allowed on this forum!!!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks nice Iain.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Spec? GT28 or IHI hybrids? Intercooler? Transmission work? Injectors?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Twin GT30R with custom larger comp and exhaust wheel, 920cc Denso injectors, forge intercooler, 3" intakes, Milltek turbo back exhaust, coolers etc.


----------



## m4rc1980 (Oct 7, 2009)

What a beauty!!

those breaks look pretty special, like the sound of switchable maps too

oh what am i saying!! its fast enough! :chairshot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

very nice....

you should do a complete spec list so we all can drool...

I see a lot of Mines stuff...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought the Renault F1 boss would have been contracted to drive just Renaults, guess not

Nice car by the way


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nissan=Renault.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Tee hee told you lot Iain was up to something and was/is the main man (Mr Yu)

Just wait and see !!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve/Ian

How comes this "special" uses MOVIT and not Alcan BBK? Is the MOVIT superior?

D


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

thistle said:


> Nissan=Renault.


What are you saying thistle?


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Tee hee told you lot Iain was up to something and was/is the main man (Mr Yu)
> 
> Just wait and see !!!


MMM swapped sides eh 

we will see ..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sumo69 said:


> Steve/Ian
> 
> How comes this "special" uses MOVIT and not Alcan BBK? Is the MOVIT superior?
> 
> D


Carbon Ceramics ol chap - EVEN MORE EXPENSIVE THAN MY ALCONS !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

kevan kemp said:


> MMM swapped sides eh
> 
> we will see ..


Keeping options open !! TBH, not done a lot with the car


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Twin GT30R with custom larger comp and exhaust wheel, 920cc Denso injectors, forge intercooler, 3" intakes, Milltek turbo back exhaust, coolers etc.


ian why did you use forge intercooler and intakes

junichi and myself and others i know believe bank swapping on coolers not ideal. to much air favours one bank..not only this coolers are not industry
high standard bar and plate design..ive heard some fatel damaged has occured with these units! even guys in the uk .

also on such a powerful spec. do you think an air filter box design
incorperating a cone type filter right next to the mafs suitable

in our testing air flow is turbulant and diruptive to maf readings
a greater distance between filter and maf has shown more safer stable readings..do you incorperate your own maf shields?

i think you will be ok unless you use over 650bhp

for all you have spent...please have a re think..

your wheels and brakes are the dogs..and the workmanship is second to none
as you would expect kk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> What are you saying thistle?


Liam, Renault own about 49% of Nissan and Nissan owns a percentage of Renault (about 20%?). In a nutshell, they're in bed together.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

A sort of French/Japanese love child


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the concern KK. We have done lots of testing on the Forge products and have used them in a number of conversions with great success. We have worked with Forge for many years, they are 10mins down the road, workmanship is excellent and their support is first rate. We are currently having them CNC our new high strength Subaru blocks  Great company. 

The engine will grab the headlines but I’m probably most pleased with the chassis. We spent a lot of time getting the damper and springs right, especially with the reduced weight (5kg+ per corner) of the brakes. We’re hoping to offer a re-valving service for the standard dampers in the near future 

Sumo69, You can’t really compare the steel Alcons to the ceramic MOVITs. I still think the Alcon Super Kit is the best single upgrade I have done on a GTR, they are amazing and completely change the way the car performs. The MOVIT brakes are just the ultimate if cost is no option.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Litchfield said:


> Quick heads up for those that are interested; The 700bhp Nissan GTR we have built for the boss of the Renault F1 team will be featured in the next issue of Evo magazine which I think goes out to subscribers today


Awesome. That should get here mid-day then.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks for the concern KK. We have done lots of testing on the Forge products and have used them in a number of conversions with great success. We have worked with Forge for many years, they are 10mins down the road, workmanship is excellent and their support is first rate. We are currently having them CNC our new high strength Subaru blocks  Great company.
> 
> The engine will grab the headlines but I’m probably most pleased with the chassis. We spent a lot of time getting the damper and springs right, especially with the reduced weight (5kg+ per corner) of the brakes. We’re hoping to offer a re-valving service for the standard dampers in the near future
> 
> Sumo69, You can’t really compare the steel Alcons to the ceramic MOVITs. I still think the Alcon Super Kit is the best single upgrade I have done on a GTR, they are amazing and completely change the way the car performs. The MOVIT brakes are just the ultimate if cost is no option.


ok take your point most of forge stuff ok..for 600bhp gtrs
the point was..as you have spent so much..i feel the air filter and intercooler not of the same std

you didnt say if you agreed with bank swapping or not being bar and plate design
and those filters will not support your bhp..with the filters disrupting maf flow..under my testing.. i have removed several sets (after 650bhp) why is the same filter box sold to fit a mini cooper?

i feel if you test above 1.3 bar then issues will show..

as it was an F1 boss why not give him the best..
every where else you have

i am saying this because i know 220mile after fitting these coolers a gtr member blew his car up!

after testing!!! maybe "he" should comment!!

as long as you are happy..ok i can only tell what i feel
this is a fantastic conversion by anyones std,,
and my advice is please improve before it sees a drag strip or circuit...

i hope it doesnt drive it to hard..kk


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Renault own Nissan IIRC.

Is there any concern about the engine and transmission reliability at these levels of power / boost??


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

KK, I have had no problems with the Forge products for this application, or the others we have used them for. Giving somebody “the best” is subjective. Maybe your new Radtec intercooler is better, maybe the Forge one isn’t of the same standard, maybe it doesn’t need dumpvalves even though it is MAF based. We tested at various boost/power levels and everything performed consistently. Switching banks is only an issue if you don’t correct for it. The Forge IC does what we need it to and it’s cost effective  I don't really want to get into whos products are better than whos but I can say that companies in the sleepy South West seem to be doing well in the GTR world 

I don’t know all the details of the other member’s GTR who had a problem with his car but there is always the possibility that tuning the car for extra power before and after the intercooler was install caused the engine to fail 220miles later regardless of what components or tuners were involved.

Mark B, reliability is always a concern and we went to great lengths to gather lots of data on the standard GTR before we started tuning them. This car also has a number of extra sensors installed while we tested it. The truth is no one outside Nissan know exactly how strong the engine and gearbox are. We just try to use our past experience and knowledge of the components used to make a judgement on where to draw the line. Making a car to be a dyno queen is pretty straight forward it is the driveability and chassis setup that takes the time.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Very, very nice Iain, he's a lucky (& rich) man :chuckle:


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> KK, I have had no problems with the Forge products for this application, or the others we have used them for. Giving somebody “the best” is subjective. Maybe your new Radtec intercooler is better, maybe the Forge one isn’t of the same standard, maybe it doesn’t need dumpvalves even though it is MAF based. We tested at various boost/power levels and everything performed consistently. Switching banks is only an issue if you don’t correct for it. The Forge IC does what we need it to and it’s cost effective  I don't really want to get into whos products are better than whos but I can say that companies in the sleepy South West seem to be doing well in the GTR world
> 
> I don’t know all the details of the other member’s GTR who had a problem with his car but there is always the possibility that tuning the car for extra power before and after the intercooler was install caused the engine to fail 220miles later regardless of what components or tuners were involved.
> 
> ...



WE WILL AGREE TO DISAGREE..MAY BE TEST BACK TO BACK SOMETIME.
MARK MY WORDS ,FORGE WILL BE DOING BAR AND PLATE DESIGNS SHORLY
AND YOU WILL BE FITTING THEM

..DYNO QUEEN LOL YOU TRY!

I WILL LEAVE IT THEIR.. GOOD LUCK KK


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

very nice sure Gerard will be delighted, lovely addition to his amazing car collection.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Cheers Ian.

Was any extra gearbox cooling needed?

Kevan, CAPS LOCK!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry kevan dyno queen comment wasn't aimed at you. We know you are a Drag queen 

Thanks Ben, he says it's his fastest road car 

Mark, we'd recommend extra gearbox cooling on anything that will get used hard. Especially cars that do a lot of track work at higher power.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Sorry kevan dyno queen comment wasn't aimed at you. We know you are a Drag queen
> 
> Thanks Ben, he says it's his fastest road car
> 
> Mark, we'd recommend extra gearbox cooling on anything that will get used hard. Especially cars that do a lot of track work at higher power.


LOL DID YOU SEE MY DRESS? KEEPING COOL KK


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

Mark B said:


> Cheers Ian.
> 
> Was any extra gearbox cooling needed?
> 
> Kevan, CAPS LOCK!


sorry always doing that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

those CC Movit's are soooo cool, love them... just i wish they don't cost 1/5 of the price of my new GTR


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Litchfield said:


> Mark, we'd recommend extra gearbox cooling on anything that will get used hard. Especially cars that do a lot of track work at higher power.


What can be done for the transmission? Would just be cooling fins suffice?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Mark B said:


> What can be done for the transmission? Would just be cooling fins suffice?


I wish!  Unfortunately not, there are a number of options for transmission cooling on the R35, suffice to say they (nearly) all require a sump replacement and an additional radiator (plus pump on some). There is also talk of cooling the diffs for even better results, it all depends on how hard you push, what the ambient temp is etc, if you drive with one eye glued on the MFD (mine is configured for show all temps and pressures) you can back off around 115 degrees C and run a couple of cool down laps to drop below 100 and then pick it up again.

But to push hard for longer periods a cooler is mandatory :flame:


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they use the forge trans cooler too


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

jiaim said:


> I think they use the forge trans cooler too


I have been in discussion with Chris @ Forge WRT this kit, have you fitted one yet?


----------



## gl911 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Thanks for a great job. G.*

I don't spend much times in forums even though I am indeed a certified car nut - but unfortunately a busy one. I just wanted to thank Iain at Litchfield Imports for building a stunning car that delivers performance (a lot) and drivability which to me was just as important. So great job and thanks again.

And for those that have read the EVO article, don't believe the "our dreams, his reality" - you haven't seen my travelling schedule or agenda, which is more like a nightmare ;-)

Great site, great community, enjoy your GTRs.

Gerard


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Gerard 

Good to meet you (on the Forum) I have been a Litchfield customer for 18 months and have watched your car come alive. Very Nice motor !!!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just read the EVO article now, do like the brakes, nice build


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

gl911 said:


> I don't spend much times in forums even though I am indeed a certified car nut - but unfortunately a busy one. I just wanted to thank Iain at Litchfield Imports for building a stunning car that delivers performance (a lot) and drivability which to me was just as important. So great job and thanks again.
> 
> And for those that have read the EVO article, don't believe the "our dreams, his reality" - you haven't seen my travelling schedule or agenda, which is more like a nightmare ;-)
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Gerard, and hopefully we'll see more of your GTR when you get the chance to drive it!


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

Renault F1 have a partnership with MOV-IT brakes, I noticed them on their F1 car at the British GP...A coincidence? Probably not


----------

